

Lessons Learned From Losing Someone You Love - mumm
http://brooklynhacker.com/post/9243052778/lessons-learned-from-losing-someone-you-love

======
faitswulff
"I wish I could say you get used to people dying. I never did. I don't want
to. It tears a hole through me whenever somebody I love dies, no matter the
circumstances.

But I don't want it to "not matter". I don't want it to be something that just
passes. My scars are a testament to the love and the relationship that I had
for and with that person. And if the scar is deep, so was the love. So be it.
Scars are a testament to life. Scars are a testament that I can love deeply
and live deeply and be cut, or even gorged, and that I can heal and continue
to live and continue to love. And the scar tissue is stronger than the
original flesh ever was. Scars are a testament to life. Scars are only ugly to
people who can't see."

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Assistance/comments/hax0t/my_friend_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Assistance/comments/hax0t/my_friend_just_died_i_dont_know_what_to_do/c1u0rx2)

